

Less mentioned books programmers should read - jdefr89
http://jdefr.swippet.com/
I compiled a list of my favorite books I think most would enjoy reading. They are in my opinion highly beneficial for a programmer to read.
======
ecaron
Although some of these are good reads, I would not go so far as to say
programmers should read them. More and more as the time from idea to launch
gets shorter, the talent does not lie so much in the deep language knowledge
but the ability to elaborate on ideas and to foster benefical conversations
across disciplines.

Books like Switch and Made to Stick now go first on my "new coders should read
this book" list, and I dont expect that trend to stop.

~~~
bartonfink
Not only that, but most of the books he recommends are simply too narrowly
focused to be useful to software engineers in general. It's useful to
understand most of these things at a conceptual level, but you don't need a
book to do that - Wikipedia and some thinking will suffice.

I can't imagine, for example, why every developer needs to understand linking
and loading at the binary level. In a modern language, those problems are
solved for you, to the point that I'd consider switching platforms if they
weren't.

I used the computer systems book when I took a computer architecture course in
college, and although it did provide some interesting thought exercises, I
can't say it's had any effect on my professional career. I certainly wouldn't
recommend reading it on your own unless you're planning on working at a level
below the OS (and if you are, you probably already know about this book).

